# New to Turkey hunting



## MichaelV (Oct 13, 2019)

I bought a turkey tag this year thought I would give it a try. I Usually just hunt for rabbits but turkey hunting looks like a great adventure so I thought why not give it a try. I’m getting a little discouraged while getting ready for the general season. With everyone panicking and Hoarding ammo. From what I hear the season is past the breading season and the chances of attracting Tom’s with calls will be low. Gas prices going crazy I’m starting to feel like I’m waiting money and time. Don’t get me wrong the money I’ve spent buying my license and tag is great for supporting wildlife and hunting. I’m glad I did. I feel the Department of wildlife management is doing a great job.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Utah did it’s first OTC general turkey hunt in 2010. I’ve bought a tag every year I didn’t draw an early tag, so 9 of them so far. Of the 9, I called in 7 of them. 1 was killed spot and stalk (right place right time, probably could have called him in if I wanted to). The last was killed walking back to the truck and just happened to stand on the trail long enough for me to shoot it. Most years the general hunt has better weather and they are more vocal and active than they are on the early hunts. Birds gobble year round. If you can’t get one to come to you, go to them. As far as turkey shells go, I’ve killed several in the fall and witnessed a few others killed with #4s waterfowl steel shot. You don’t need a turkey shell to kill turkeys. Keep your shots inside 40 yards with a full choke and know what your pattern is doing, you’ll be fine. You can’t kill them on the couch. The only way to learn how to hunt them is by going and doing. Scouting is more important than the actual hunt itself.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

OTC hunt has always been good for me. I even killed 2 or 3 times on the last day. They are always looking for one last hen to fool around with.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Turkey hunting can be as hard, or as easy, as you make it for yourself. You can get up early, hike out in the dark, and setup about a half hour before first light; or you can casually stroll around with a locator call, or box call sometime after 10ish. Which one you do depends on how excited you are, how hard you want to hunt, and if you know where a roost area is or not.

Two things that will help you find thunder chickens.

running water that isn't stagnant.
Trees they can *glide *into. (Turkeys can fly quite well, but they prefer to glide into/out of their roost, keep that in mind when setting up)
Merriams can roam a good ways , but they'll rarely be too far (mile or two) from both those criteria from my limited experience.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

First year for me, too. Never hunted turkeys. Not really even sure where to look. Heading to a few spots this weekend and next to see what I can turn up. Can't wait!


----------



## MichaelV (Oct 13, 2019)

I think I jumped the gun in my post. Decided not to give up. Been watching a lot of you tube post about late season hunting. Back to being excited realizing the thrill of the is as great as the thrill of bagging the big Tom. Thanks for the encouragement and wish you all good luck.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Ok, so whatever your favorite YouTube hunter that never kills anything, but has tons of “advice” to share, told you to do.... take that and do the exact opposite and you’ll be in business 👍🏿

it will be as easy or as hard as you make it. Don’t over think it and be adaptable to your ideas of how it should be. They don’t all come in full strut, at first light after your fist sequence of calls... like they want you to believe on YouTube.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

> From what I hear the season is past the breeding season and the chances of attracting Tom’s with calls will be low.


That's never been my experience hunting UT in May. Always good success calling them in in May...


----------



## Brandondubya (May 24, 2020)

If you're new and looking for some help I'd recommend listening to the podcasts that Jay Scott did with Chris Roe. They really helped me get the hang of the turkey woods.


----------



## matt.frandsen (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi everyone. I'm a new/aspiring turkey hunter. Trying to figure out areas sorta closer to south utah country. Was wondering thoughts on payson canyon/payson lakes areas or maybe Span fork canyon (trying to mainly do public land). Appreciate any thoughts


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

matt.frandsen said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a new/aspiring turkey hunter. Trying to figure out areas sorta closer to south utah country. Was wondering thoughts on payson canyon/payson lakes areas or maybe Span fork canyon (trying to mainly do public land). Appreciate any thoughts


Those areas have birds. Locked gates will prevent you from getting up to them right now. Any birds that were down low, have been pushed higher from the early hunts. Payson gates open around Memorial Day weekend, at the end of the hunt. Strap on your hiking boots and go for a walk. Everyone knows about those turkeys and with it being an OTC hunt, you’ll need to expect a lot of other hunters and expect to walk further than you’d think to get away from MOST of them. The gates could be open to the grotto in the next week or so, but you never know. You’ll still be well below where the turkeys are at that point. You’ll learn by going and doing. But there’s better places than payson canyon to learn from.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Matt-
All of the areas along the Wasatch Front hold turkeys. Get out early (before daylight) and listen for gobbles. If you you hear them, they are there. Look for tracks, feathers, scat, or anything else a turkey might leave behind. Finding them is half the battle. As has been said, along creeks is always a good place to start looking. I've seen turkeys roost in oak brush but they don't like it. Find areas with taller deciduous trees that have a more open canopy. Pine trees with lots of dead lower branches work too.


----------



## matt.frandsen (Apr 25, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> Those areas have birds. Locked gates will prevent you from getting up to them right now. Any birds that were down low, have been pushed higher from the early hunts. Payson gates open around Memorial Day weekend, at the end of the hunt. Strap on your hiking boots and go for a walk. Everyone knows about those turkeys and with it being an OTC hunt, you’ll need to expect a lot of other hunters and expect to walk further than you’d think to get away from MOST of them. The gates could be open to the grotto in the next week or so, but you never know. You’ll still be well below where the turkeys are at that point. You’ll learn by going and doing. But there’s better places than payson canyon to learn from.


Thanks. We went looking up around salt creek canyon but didn't see much the other day. Any other areas (with current access) you might suggest?


----------



## matt.frandsen (Apr 25, 2021)

MWScott72 said:


> Matt-
> All of the areas along the Wasatch Front hold turkeys. Get out early (before daylight) and listen for gobbles. If you you hear them, they are there. Look for tracks, feathers, scat, or anything else a turkey might leave behind. Finding them is half the battle. As has been said, along creeks is always a good place to start looking. I've seen turkeys roost in oak brush but they don't like it. Find areas with taller deciduous trees that have a more open canopy. Pine trees with lots of dead lower branches work too.


Thanks for the tips. We went looking up around salt creek canyon but didn't see or hear anything. Any other areas (with current access) you might suggest?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

matt.frandsen said:


> Thanks. We went looking up around salt creek canyon but didn't see much the other day. Any other areas (with current access) you might suggest?


None that I’m gonna offer to a stranger. Keep looking. You’ll find a spot if you put in the time.


----------



## Zpat (Apr 21, 2021)

I'll give you a tip, ditch your idea of staying in Utah county. Since you don't know what you are doing, have no idea where turkeys are, etc. your ONLY advantage will be getting out and away from other people. If you can't do that (i.e. drive out of the area), you'll have a tough time IMO. 2/3rds of our population live in Salt Lake County/Utah County, so anything in that general vicinity is going to have a ton of hunters already on them. Neighboring less populated counties will have just as many birds and not as many people.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Zpat said:


> I'll give you a tip, ditch your idea of staying in Utah county. Since you don't know what you are doing, have no idea where turkeys are, etc. your ONLY advantage will be getting out and away from other people. If you can't do that (i.e. drive out of the area), you'll have a tough time IMO. 2/3rds of our population live in Salt Lake County/Utah County, so anything in that general vicinity is going to have a ton of hunters already on them. Neighboring less populated counties will have just as many birds and not as many people.


Going south, you'll definitely find more turkeys. You can even go east towards the La Sals, if your willing to spend the gas.

Hunting turkeys in utah county, will definitely be harder. Lots of people hunt, and not as many of those hunters are willing to drive too far to chase a turkey. I think turkey hunting for most is just "something to do", so they'll stay local. Every since my family started to join me on the turkey hunt, i've been staying local too. I'm not going to invest too much time and gas when my 7 year old will probably botch the hunt. Otherwise, i'd go to fishlake, la sals, even in the panguitch lake area.

This year I saw three times the hunters as I normally do. Lots of competition, and one cluster**** of an area with 3 groups of hunters trying to work the same fields. You can find out a lot scouting a day or so before opener. I ended up going higher up, and avoided the clown car scenario.

Garutneed, for every gobbler you find local, they'll be a couple other hunters who've been chasing him. I know of one who's strut zone isn't far from a road, and ive ran into other hunters tracks in the area trying to circle around him. Took me a couple hours to work him in, and I freaking missed.


----------

